

PIN-Punching Robot Can Crack Your Phone's Security Code In Less Than 24 Hours - Element_
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2013/07/22/pin-punching-robot-can-crack-your-phones-security-code-in-less-than-24-hours/

======
Element_
direct link to youtube video: [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9R_D-
zX3yP8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9R_D-zX3yP8)

